# Five Finger Death Punch



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Not sure if anyone is a fan on here. Considering their heavy sound they've extremely accessible but I actually think they are brilliant! :thumb:

They've obviously been doing what they do for a while as their first album was excellent and their second one is great as well but their third album out this week - American Capitalist is f*cking awesome.

If you're into their stuff then I highly recommend this album. Listening through it now and not a bad song on it. :thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:






Also, I've seen them live a couple of times and they're able to pull off their sound just as well and back up the attitude of the music.


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

they are awesome


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Direct and to the point....and correct hahaha


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

Alex_225 said:


> Direct and to the point....and correct hahaha


haha yep


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Well they've done it again! Album number four and so far as good as their previous albums. Thought they may run out of steam a little for this one but as awesome as ever.

New song featuring Rob Halford as well...


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

The bleeding is my favorite song. I'll check this album out too!


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

They are supporting Avenged at the MEN in November, looking forward to seeing them, I like all the stuff I've heard.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

That will be a very good show mate, they're brilliant live.

I've bought the new Avenged album and it's good but no where near as strong as Nightmare was or the new FFDP album.


----------

